# Looking For Real Feedback



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any experiences on Bubble Magus Skimmers, specifically the Curve 9. I am looking to use it on my 120gallon set up with 108 gallons total water volume. Wi'll this be too much to build the proper foam head? Any feedback would be seriously appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Unless you have alot of bio-load, It seems REALLY big for your system.

This is also the first time seeing this skimmer myself. For that price, WOW, Nice looking skimmer.

The only think that would stop me from buying it is the new Vertex line coming out "omega" i think its called.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I was tyhinking wthis would be over hyped for what they say it is. I was thinking more that this would be good for a 150 gallon max. I have an SWC cone 160 now but I don't think its doing the job so great or maybe it needs to be fine tuned. I don;t think it will be any good if I add biopellets dow the road


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking at the design, I think the days of "half for its rating" are gone.

Its a beast skimmer.

Is the SWC not keeping a head Or is it going crazy?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shoryureppa said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experiences on Bubble Magus Skimmers, specifically the Curve 9. I am looking to use it on my 120gallon set up with 108 gallons total water volume. Wi'll this be too much to build the proper foam head? Any feedback would be seriously appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I'm quite sure you've come across this already but here it is just in case : the unofficial bubble magus curve 9 review


----------

